# Rubber Strap comparison



## comstar

I am a bracelet guy but own some rubber straps as this material is my 2nd favorite watch belt. I have purchased $10 rubber straps from eBay and at most, paid $40 for another one from a brand's website. But then I see Everest and Rubber B's price point and laugh. My primary business is selling/distributing a product I invented made from rubber, so I know the price points and type of rubbers well. 

For rubber straps, in quantity, these straps have no more than $3-8 worth of material. I will admit, the main costs are creating custom dies, cuts and molds, but those are around $1000-$15k contingent upon complexity. 

But I had a hard time telling the QC difference between my $10 vs. $40 rubber straps. Also, after perusing a lot of strap brands, I think many of them are just using white label straps from China and having the manufacturer stamp their logo with some of the brands having the nerve to charge close to $100 (but more power to them if they can get it).

I have purchased a $20 Barton and give it 2 thumbs up and an $18 Holben which I also liked. But the $10 FleaBay strap was just as good. I do want to get my hands on an Everest or Rubber B and see if this heat treated, vulcanized rubber is all that. The only value I see in these Luxe Rubber Strap brands is that it may potentially help resale value of a watch you want to move.

I am certain that the two brands I am attacking will be of better quality, but by a factor of 10x?? Doubtful.


----------



## Miggyd87

Check out post 14,15 & 16 over here.








UNOFFICIAL: CHEAPEST NATO STAP REVIEWS


PLEASE READ! The idea of this thread is to be succinct and orderly. If you would like to contribute with a review: please do so following the form of the initial review. I was thinking how it would be beneficial for everyone looking to buy from Cheapest Nato to have a reference of strap...




www.watchuseek.com





TPU straps, $6 each (less the discount code of 15%) and they are pretty good IMO, but I also have never owned a $40 strap.


----------



## slippinjimmy

I recently got into rubber straps, the heat in Florida this summer is crazy. I am a bracelet guy, but they can get heavy at times and uncomfortable. I don't know much about rubber grades and all that, but I can notice a difference in a common Barton or similar and a no name from the bay. The clasp or buckle is obvious on cheap bands. What I notice is the softness of the material. I have a couple that are stiff, and seem poorly finished, like the seems or edges of the forms never got trimmed properly. The shape seems to vary in better straps, again the cheapies have no gaps or venting on the bottom and don't fit that well. Even the $40 straps has a nice curve and is thicker at the spring bar holes and no "boogers" along the sides of the strap. I haven't made the leap to the $100's straps, but like to think things even get better and am willing to try at least once.

As for cost, well diminishing returns and all that. I do not worry about how much profit someone else is making. It is irrelevant. What is important is the cost, am I getting what I paid for, is it a quality product and if comparing two items, are they truly comparable; apples to apples. As a builder, I have worked with guys who were always critical of what a sub was making on the job. If the subs price fits my budget, and his work meets my expectations, including schedules, required ins/wc etc. then his profit doesn't play a part. Only if someone presents a price that is so low that I don't think he can complete the job for that amount, will we talk about his costs. Now I think I'm getting into apples and oranges .


----------



## Nokie

Good points made in your post.


----------



## Stowie

I have a €33 (Around 45USD) rubber strap but it comes with a nice clasp that’s laser engraved. It’s from Stowa since I bought it with my watch. I think the cost is mostly from the laser engraving and a hand ground clasp. They also size it to your wrist. So the cost is mostly for the clasp, at least with this particular strap. Anymore would seem unreasonable unless it’s a very nice clasp


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Can't go wrong with a Bonetto Cinturini also. I've bought plenty have always enjoyed the quality and natural vanilla scent!


----------



## Camguy

+1 on Benetto Cinturini. $30-$40 USD will get you a high quality rubber strap. Marathon makes them standard on their GSAR/TSAR watches, and WatchGecko uses BC for their in-house Zulu Diver straps (they put a pretty nice clasp on those, BTW).

Personally I like the vanilla scent...something proprietary to do with their nitrile compound...but the best thing is they simply do not attract dust.


----------



## tiki5698

I think with luxury items there's more than just material cost that drives retail prices, how much does the 904l steel in a Rolex sub cost or 316l in a $20k PP Aquanaut?

I just looked at my ToxicNATO (now UTE) magnum iso vs a gen Isofrane for comparison and I'd say there is a difference in finishing and tolerances. The gen ISO has smoother edging with less pronounced molding lines, the RS buckle is better (notice the tang fitment), and the keepers/buckle end are tighter fitting. My magnum also came with a few black stains on it which didn't really bother me but they're still there.

Does this make the gen iso worth 3x the magnum? Up to the buyer to decide but it was worth it to me.


----------



## TheBearded

Another +1 for Bonetto. I've got two now, brand new one showed up today.


----------



## dfwcowboy

Rubber straps come in silicone, poly, or natural rubber. Each has its own typical price points and its own set of attributes and down sides, many of which will be subjective.


----------



## AUTOmaniak

Benetto Cinturini gets my vote as well. I have tried many rubber straps and they seem to be the best made strap for the money. And I really like the vanilla scent.


----------



## Dan Pierce

BC fan here as well.
dP


----------



## Roningrad

I have tried a couple. BC was a favorite then I got hold of the borealis divers and tropic straps. They’re definitely a winner. Great quality, texture, comfort and built for a fraction of an Iso’s price.

I own a couple of Iso straps and they are awesome, hands down. However, for the price and overall package which Borealis straps offers, I’m never gonna buy Isos again.

Have a chocolate bar uncle seiko, and Z20 seiko, MM300 straps mainly bought for their look and match with my Seiko timepieces (worked awesomely too with my other divers). Old school Seiko Fans, such as myself love them to death.

Tried a CNS, worked, but the quality, buckle and spring bar are highly risky. They’re cheap. I would suggest you replace the buckle and spring bar. The rubber strap is well, IMHO, alright but pretty far-off in quality, comfort and softness.

On the tropics, the borealis strap works fab on thick divers and timepieces. For thinner ones, the strap ends for the lugs looks pretty off due to the cut and unrounded edges. Here’s were uncle seiko thought well advanced than the others, IMHO.

If you’re after a very good (not excellent as I leave that title to the ISO’s, rubber b, Everest etc.) quality rubber strap, try the borealis straps. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Will2626

Hi All,

BLUF - My question to the group - is there a rubber band with similar construction and styling to the marathon OEM/BC rubber watch that is as long as the Zuludiver NDL? I am hoping to fit it on a 20mm lug.

Rebooting this thread. My citizen promaster diver came on what I suspect is a ZuluDiver NDL band. Link below. The band shape took some getting used to, but I ended up really enjoying it ESPECIALLY the length as I do a lot of outdoor activities in the winter and like to wrap the strap around my midlayer for easy access without letting my skin get too much exposure.

I recently got my dad a Marathon TSAR for his birthday. I wore it for about a week before I gave it to him and I fell in love with the way that BC band felt and looked. I really enjoy the subtle styling on these and how the rubber feels. However, it's too short for what I'd really like it to be able to do with it.

Again, my question to the group - is there a rubber watch band with similar construction and styling to the marathon OEM/BC rubber watch that is as long as the Zuludiver NDL? I am hoping to fit it on a 20mm lug.









ZULUDIVER 286 NDL Italian Rubber Dive Watch Strap


Our ZULUDIVER 286 is made from Italian rubber, made for us by Italy's leading rubber watch strap specialist. This is a classic style rubber dive watch strap with metal keepers. Key Features Made in Italy. Vanilla scented rubber. Classic NDL style. Solid stainless steel buckle with sandblasted...




www.zuludiver.com












ZULUDIVER 306 Waterproof Rubber Watch Strap - Navy


Put Bonetto Cinturini’s reassuring reputation and ZULUDIVER style on your wrist with the minimalist elegance of a sleek ZULUDIVER 306 Rubber Strap. Your ZULUDIVER 306 is manufactured to Bonetto Cinturini’s usual high standards. The performance, Italian heritage and style reflect over three...




www.zuludiver.com












Mod. 315 colored rubber strap for watches - BONETTO CINTURINI


Mod. 315 colored rubber strap for high quality watches. Soft touch rubber, resistant and perfectly adherent to the wrist. Contact us for a quote.




www.bonettocinturini.it




is that one the marathon standard?

Thanks very much gang.


----------

